# Quests eintragen - How to



## Derida (30. Mai 2007)

*Notiz an Crowley:*
_Hallo Marcel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte verschieb alle Quests die derzeit in "Aufgaben/Task" stecken in die "Solo" Kategorie.
Danach kannst Du die Solo Kategorie ja umbennen in "Solo-Aufgaben" oder "Solo-Quests". Die Kategorie Aufgaben/Task kann dann gelöscht werden. Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

*Allgemeine Infos zum Quest eintragen:*
- Quests werden NUR aus der Chronik eingetragen d.h. das wir Quests erst dann eintragen, wenn wir sie schon abgeschlossen haben.
- Das Eintragen der Quest hat je nach "Questtyp" unterschiedliche Regeln, mehr dazu weiter unten.
- Wenn man eine Quest eingetragen hat, wird Korrektur gelesen, um Fehler zu vermeiden, die bei der Eingabe passieren können! Und am besten auch schon während des Eintragens und dann nochmal, wenn man den Text im Spiel kopiert... lesen, lesen, nochmal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Manchmal schleichen sich beim Copy&Paste Fehler ein, so kann es vorkommen, dass bestimmte Zeichen im Questtext hier in der Datenbank ganz anders aussehen, auch darauf unbedingt achten bitte.
- In manchen Questtexten wird man mit Charakternamen angesprochen - "Grüße, <Derida>" - das wollen wir natürlich nicht in der Datenbank haben und ersetzen den jeweiligen Charakternamen im Questtext einfach durch ein "<Name>"

_Beispiel:_ Aus: "Grüße, Derida"
wird "Grüße, <Name>"

*Questnamen:* Questnamen werden so eingetragen wie sie auch im Spiel stehen, hierbei aber bitte unbedingt auf eine korrekte Rechtschreibung achten, damit die User später ohne Probleme nach Questnamen suchen können.
Einige Questnamen unterliegen allerdings anderen Regeln, mehr dazu weiter unten.

*Questnamen mit römischen Zahlen:*
Questnamen die auch römische Zahlen beinhalten werden wie folgt behandelt:

_Beispiel:_ Im Spiel heisst ein Handwerksquest "Das Herz des Holzes, Teil I" , ein weiterer heisst "Das Herz des Holzes, Teil IV". In der Datenbank sollte das ganze dann so aussehen:

"Das Herz des Holzes, Teil I (1)"
"Das Herz des Holzes, Teil IV (4)"

*Normale Quests:*
Tja, hier ist Ausnahmsweise der Name Programm *g* unter der Kategorie "Solo" (siehe Notiz an Crowley) wird alles eingetragen, was InGame eine Solo-Aufgabe ist. Aber auch hier bitte immer darauf achten das nicht eine der andere Kategorien zutrifft.

_Beispiel:_ Eine Handwerksquest für den Drechsler ist Solo nicht machbar also brauche ich InGame eine Gruppe dafür. In der Datenbank würde das heißen: Die Quest wird weder in der Kategorie Solo eingetragen noch unter der Kategorie Gruppenquest, denn es ist eine Handwerksquest (im Spiel unter Handwerk gelistet)

*Gruppen Quests:*
Hier kommt alles rein, was im Spiel-Questlog dieses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Icon hat. (kleine Gefährten Aufgaben können ruhig unter "Solo" eingetragen werden, da gibt es glaub ich eh nur 2-3 Stück von)
und nicht in einer der anderen Kategorien passt.

_Beispiel:_ Wir haben eine Gruppenquest in Angmar und eine epische Gruppenquest in einer Instanz. Die Gruppenquest aus Angmar kommt hier rein, die epische Gruppenquest in die Epische Kategorie.

*Handwerksqueste:*
Hier kommt alles rein was im Spiel unter "Handwerk" gelistet wird. und wirklich nur das!

* Episch:*
Die Kategorie Episch ist "sozusagen" schon fertig, Myronn und ich werden da noch die letzten Bücher eintragen und dann ist sie eigentlich erstmal bis Addons kommen komplett und bedarf demnach derzeit keiner weiteren Pflege. (sprich: Hier müsst ihr nichts mehr eintragen, darum wird sich schon gekümmert)

* Monster:*
Die Monster Kategorie ist derzeit eine Art "Abfalleimer". Hier haben Myronn und ich erstmal einige Quests "ausgelagert" wo noch Dinge zu klären sind.
Später wird das natürlich alles noch aussortiert und dann dient diese Kategorie den Questen für das Monsterplay.

* Klassenquests:*
Klassenquests folgen ein paar anderen Regeln als ganz normale Queste.
In der Kategorie "Klasse" werden NUR Quests eingetragen die im Spiel unter dem Menüpunkt "<eure Klasse hier>" aufgelistet sind.
Zur Info (zumindest ist mir nicht anders bekannt), Klassenquests gibts es nur auf Stufe 15,30,50 (50 wird im Spiel angezeigt, man bekommt die Quest allerdings schon mit 45)

*Zone der Klassenquests:*
Da eine Klassenquest beim Ausbilder startet, ist das mit der Zonenangabe so eine Sache...
Myronn und ich haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass wir folgende Regel anwenden:
Als Zone wird der Austragungsort/Anfangsort der Quest angeben. Ich als Jäger muss z.B. im Breeland mit Gerti Leine sprechen, demnach geb ich als Zone "Breeland" an, obwohl die eigentliche Quest (instanziert) im z.B. Alten Wald stattfindet.

*Der Questname:*
Auch der Questname unterliegt bei den Klassenquests bestimmten Regeln, wir verwenden folgendes Format:
<Klasse>: Questname

_Beispiel 1:_ Jäger: Der Pfad des Jägers

_Beispiel 2:_ Jäger: Instanz: Der Pfad des Jägers
Wie ihr seht gibt es beim Jäger 2 (ich denke mal das ist bei allen Klassen gleich) Quests mit indentischen Namen. 
In Beispiel 1 heißt die Quest im Spiel "Der Pfad des Jägers" , bei Beispiel 2 heißt die andere Quest "Instanz: Der Pfad des Jägers" 

*Belohnungen:*
Bei Klassenquests gibt es meistens zu den "normalen Belohnungen" noch eine Eigenschaft dazu, diese tragen wir wie folgt ein:
<Eigenschaftsname> (Klassen Eigenschaft)

_Beispiel:_ Schnell Spannen (Klassen Eigenschaft)

*Startet bei NPC / Endet bei NPC:*
Startet bei NPC: - Da die Klassenquests immer bei dem Ausbilder für die jeweilige Klasse starten, und es davon ja bekanntlich reichlich gibt, geben wir hier einfach folgendes an: "Ausbilder für <Klassenname>" (ohne die " und <> natürlich)

_Beispiel 1:_ Ausbilder für Jäger
_Beispiel 2:_ Ausbilder für Waffenmeister

Endet bei NPC: Hier kommt der NPC Name hin der im Questlog steht

**Edit* "Tips in der Questdatenbank:*
Mir ist nun schon häufiger aufgefallen das die Questtexte mit "Tips" verändert werden/wurden.
Es gehört absolut kein Tip in den Questtext, dazu gibt es die Kommentarfunktion.



Liebe Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Myronn (30. Mai 2007)

Huhu zusammen,
danke Derida für die tolle Zusammenfassung! Ich denke, es wird allen helfen, wenn wir klare Regeln für bestimmte Fälle und Situationen haben.

Wichtig ist vielleicht auch, dass man, wenn man Fragen hat oder unsicher ist, lieber erstmal hier nachfragt, bevor sich falsche Dinge in die DB einschleichen. 

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Varnamys (31. Mai 2007)

Das sind doch mal klare Ansagen mit denn man etwas anfangen kann. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Hamrok (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Namen bei "Startet bei NPC". Was trägt man denn den Start NPC ein, wenn die Quest mit einem Random Drop startet?

Ich habe im Nördlichen Ered Luin bei einem einfachen Warg ein Halsband gefunden. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal die Quest anschauen ... Nordhöhen -> 41er Quest.


----------



## Dargrimm (31. Juli 2007)

Hamrok schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Namen bei "Startet bei NPC". Was trägt man denn den Start NPC ein, wenn die Quest mit einem Random Drop startet?
> 
> Ich habe im Nördlichen Ered Luin bei einem einfachen Warg ein Halsband gefunden. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal die Quest anschauen ... Nordhöhen -> 41er Quest.



Vorschlag: Startet durch <Item>

mfg

Flo


----------

